# Tallow carving



## chefrbruno (Feb 23, 2005)

Can anyone give me some info on carving tallow? I'm looking for tips, advice, HELP. Any info on how to, or the best way to start would be much appreciated. I'm not much of an artist, but I do ok with ice sculptures. Thanks.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Back in the stone age when we had to pump those puppies out we used to pour them, and then detail them freehand.
We took any cheap piece. Put it in a bucket. Fill it with hard aspic. Pop it out of the bucket and carefully slice it in half around the piece. Then tied the aspic back up and poured Australian Tallow. Harden and carefully remove the halfs off the tallow piece. Then detailed it using marzipan tools.
I know this is short-cutting, but it's not a bad way to start.


----------



## chefrbruno (Feb 23, 2005)

Getting the tallow isn't a problem. It's getting the ideas and the picture in my head of what to do with it once I do have it. I'm no Michelangelo or da Vinci. Even with fruit and melon carvings, I have a hard time getting started. I strugle with that initial vision of what I want it to be. If yourself or anyone else had some websites or book recommendations, I can at least see a picture and then copy the detail. I'll have my vision through someone elses. At least for now. I've tried searching the web for sites and am coming up short.


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

Try puff paste shortening sculptures first. They are easier to change if you mess up and have the same final effect. You build a superstructure -Wire, styrofoam, etc.. and apply the shortening on it.


----------

